# NCAA HOOPS: LOUISVILLE 2013 NATIONAL CHAMPIONS



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Saw there was no thread, season kicks off tonight :mark: :mark:

Preseason top 25 rankings:
1. Indiana
2. Louisville
3. Kentucky
4. Ohio State
5. Michigan
6. NC State
7. Kansas
8. Duke
9. Syracuse
10. Florida
11. North Carolina
12. Arizona
13. UCLA
14. Michigan State
15. Missouri
16. Creighton
17. Memphis
18. UNLV
19. Baylor
20. San Diego State
21. Gonzaga
22. Notre Dame
23. Wisconsin
24. Cincinnati
25. Florida State

MYCK KABONGO gonna lead the Longhorns to DAT NATIONAL TITLE. Ok we all know Kentucky's winning again :side:


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Why is UCLA so low? Are they assuming Shabazz is ineligible?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

That's part of the reason I'm guessing, and the fact that UCLA is shit outside of Shabazz.

I heard he's gonna be cleared though.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Kyle Anderson and Tony Parker are good


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

I didn't know Tony Parker signed with UCLA.

Don't know who Kyle Anderson is.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Anderson is a 6'9 PG and was an All American, he was 5th in the ESPN100 I think.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

*Even with Shabazz UCLA wont be that good. What else do they have?

I can't wait for the season to tip-off tonight. Kentucky plays Maryland :mark: and then Duke Tuesday :mark: X a billion*


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Kyle Anderson was #5 on the ESPN100 and Tony Parker was 26th, I actually would bet on them winning the title if all 3 of them play.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

All I ask is for my Wolverines to look tough and athletic...Last year they looked like a All 40 rec league squad when attacking the hoop & any big man that weighed 240lbs+ was gonna body Michigan inside..


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*






All you need to fucking know.

Oh, and the MWC will have 5 teams in the NCAA, 4 for sure, I think CSU keeps it up and makes 5. CSU is the question mark, not Nevada.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

UCONN look good there starting 5 is okay but bench depth will hurt them as the season goes along. 

not to impressed with the Spartans tbh Gary Harris has looked like hot garbage, so far Dawson has been good though active on the boards


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Gonna watch the Duke game until THOSE DAMN WILDCATS come on.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Maryland are out of control they just drive to the basket and hope for the best.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

*Kentucky is playing great for being in early foul trouble. Kyle Bird Wiltjer looking awesome. *


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Shabazz not playing for UCLA today


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Umm... yeah, Shabazz still probably going to be declared ineligible. There's a reason he almost ended up staying at home at UNLV, he's probably never gonna play.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

*As per Eric Prisbell's twitter. 




UCLA AD Dan Guerrero statement says NCAA determined violation occurred, Shabazz Muhammad not eligible for competition. UCLA to appeal.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Mizzou gonna rape bitches.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

I don't expect Shabazz to play this year personally..Is it to late for him to take the Brandon Jennings route? I'm happy more kids don't and I selfishly wish more kids would stay in school longer but i honestly thought Jennings was starting a trend..


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Quite angry that the Georgetown Florida game got canceled after the first half. When are they going to realize that the whole aircraft adventure isn't working out

Ohio/Marquette 
Georgetown/Florida 
SU/San Diego State 

There have been trouble with all of these games

They need to just give it up and play in hangers like the UConn game


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*



Hyp- said:


> not to impressed with the Spartans tbh Gary Harris has looked like hot garbage, so far Dawson has been good though active on the boards


Harris cost us the game by taking stupid shots & gunning the basketball, & yep Dawson did pretty good thought they should have kept going inside to him & Payne.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*



AngryPhil said:


> Quite angry that the Georgetown Florida game got canceled after the first half. When are they going to realize that the whole aircraft adventure isn't working out
> 
> Ohio/Marquette
> Georgetown/Florida
> ...


Nothing sounds promising about playing an outdoor game at night, in November, on hardwood..


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

*The aircraft thing is just stupid. No need for it what-so-ever. *


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*



AngryPhil said:


> Quite angry that the Georgetown Florida game got canceled after the first half. When are they going to realize that the whole aircraft adventure isn't working out
> 
> Ohio/Marquette
> Georgetown/Florida
> ...


So Idaho's had it right all along???


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Well, would you look at that. Izzo finally beat a big name ranked team in November. Seems like an eternity since that's happened.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> I don't expect Shabazz to play this year personally..Is it to late for him to take the Brandon Jennings route? I'm happy more kids don't and I selfishly wish more kids would stay in school longer but i honestly thought Jennings was starting a trend..


I know this a late response but didn't Brandon Jennings struggle a lot overseas?

I'm sure if he dominated overseas more kids would've done it.

I'm just happy more kids don't take the Jeremy Tyler route. AKA drop out of high school to go play overseas and then when they turn 19 enter the draft.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

*Win or lose I'm LOVING these Kentucky team :mark:*


----------



## Armor King (May 25, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Good game. As a Duke fan I will admit Kentucky played good and I like some of their players. UK has to work on their halfcourt offense cause its very bad right now.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*



Notorious said:


> I know this a late response but didn't Brandon Jennings struggle a lot overseas?
> 
> I'm sure if he dominated overseas more kids would've done it.
> 
> I'm just happy more kids don't take the Jeremy Tyler route. AKA drop out of high school to go play overseas and then when they turn 19 enter the draft.


I don't think he got off the bench, but he was still a lottery pick..


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

D-League is still there for Shabazz too, if he has no other options. Probably a last resort, though.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

When is D-League draft? Some reason I thought it was in August or Sept.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

It already happened a couple weeks ago. JaJuan Johnson was 1st pick.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Shabazz making his college debut tonight.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

How in the world did he get reinstated so quickly? :lmao


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

I hold out solace knowing if he had chosen UNLV, he'd never have been cleared.


----------



## givexa (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

ohaio!


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*



Notorious said:


> Shabazz making his college debut tonight.


:mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

I read that he won't play until Monday, but yeah he's been ruled eligible.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> How in the world did he get reinstated so quickly? :lmao


Whoever paid him to go to UCLA must've paid for him to get reinstated.


----------



## Armor King (May 25, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*



Dice Darwin said:


> Whoever paid him to go to UCLA must've paid for him to get reinstated.


This. UCLA must know some people who have deep pockets.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Shabazz has to "pay back" the money he received for going on those unofficial visits. As if anything will come out of Shabazz's pockets :side:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

MY MAN DEONTE BURTON, pulling comebacks out of his ass, too bad he'll be the 3rd PG in a row to start all 3 years and leave after his JR season. Pure fucking assassin.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*



Notorious said:


> Shabazz has to "pay back" the money he received for going on those unofficial visits. As if anything will come out of Shabazz's pockets :side:


He'll hand the money out over the table, and it'll come right back to him under the table.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*



Notorious said:


> Shabazz has to "pay back" the money he received for going on those unofficial visits. As if anything will come out of Shabazz's pockets :side:


*If he had chose Kentucky over UCLA he would still be ineligible.... just ask Enos Canter. *


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

What is it with Kentucky kids and flat tops LC?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

*More Kentucky players should have them, Stax... makes 'em look taller.*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Considering the Harrison Twins go to high school in the same area that I live around, those guys are treated like GODS around here. Easily the most hyped player(s) to come out of town since T.J. Ford in the early 2000's.

I was thinking about this earlier...what if Nerlens stays another year in Kentucky and Andrew Wiggins & Julius Randle commit to Kentucky?

Kentucky would have the #1 PG, SG, SF & PF of the 2013 class plus the #1 center of the 2012 class. HOLY BANDWAGON :mark:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

*I just hope Poythress stays another year :mark:*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*



Armor King said:


> This. UCLA must know some people who have deep pockets.


Am I the only one who reminisces about the movie Blue Chips anytime UCLA is playing on tv?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*



Hit-Girl said:


> *I just hope Poythress stays another year :mark:*


That's his name? Disappointed, I thought Olden Polynice had a son.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Shabazz's recruiting was so dirty alot of it had to do with UCLA's sponsor adidas.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

*Yeah which is why I knew he wasn't going to a Nike school like Kentucky.*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*



Oracle. said:


> Shabazz's recruiting was so dirty alot of it had to do with UCLA's sponsor adidas.


Fuck, he almost went to his hometown UNLV... guess who his HS coach was? Yep, Rice's little bro.


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Georgetown curb stomped UCLA 

IU will be a lot harder to take out. Porter played like a man possessed tonight so hopefully he can keep that up


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*



> Grinnell College's Jack Taylor scored an NCAA-record 138 points Tuesday in a 179-104 win over Faith Baptist Bible.
> 
> The previous record was a 113-point performance from Rio Grande's Bevo Francis.
> 
> ...


.....


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Was just about to come post this.

Still not believing until I see video.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*



Raja Bell said:


> “If he's going to take 108 shots to get 138, then that's pretty much all you can do. Anyone shooting 108 shots should score 138.”


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Well, he does have a point lol


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Boy did the UCLA hype die down quick...The heat is on


My Wolverines looking good early in the year..I think they can hang around in the top 5 rest of the year...Anyone think Indiana is overrated?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Yes I do believe Indiana is overrated but really the talent-level all around the NCAA this year. A weak graduating class as far as basketball goes coming in and them having so many talented players leaving for the NBA after last season.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

*Indiana isn't overrated at all. Who should be ranked ahead of them? *


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Meh...they're better than everyone else but I don't think they're that good. Which goes along with what I said of the talent-level being down in the NCAA this year.

Hearing reports that some scouts are saying that Alex Poythress could be the sleeper pick to go #1 in the draft in 2013 should he enter.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*



Hit-Girl said:


> *Indiana isn't overrated at all. Who should be ranked ahead of them? *


Personally, Duke/Louisville/Michigan..But that all can change depending on how they fare against UNC..UNC isn't a powerhouse or anything but its their 2nd early test..Wasnt impressed with them vs Georgetown


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Wonder what those BE bball schools think of fucking TULANE


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*



KAEPERNICK said:


> Wonder what those BE bball schools think of fucking TULANE


The BE needs to go back to having a catholic basketball league...


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Big East tourney in MSG is gonna be grade A garbage starting next year..smh


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Personally, Duke/Louisville/Michigan..But that all can change depending on how they fare against UNC..UNC isn't a powerhouse or anything but its their 2nd early test..Wasnt impressed with them vs Georgetown


*I don't buy Duke being better than Indiana. Duke barely beat Kentucky with Kentucky not having their starting point guard in Ryan Harrow and Duke barely beat Louisville with Louisville missing starter Gorgui Deng. Now you gotta give Duke credit for winning both games but those wins aren't as impressive because both teams were missing key starters. And to me Indiana is better than both Louisville and Kentucky. I don't mind Duke being number two though. I still think Louisville beats them at full strength. 

I'm not buying Michigan yet... I hope they prove me wrong though. A good Michigan team is essential for a strong Big Ten conference. Michigan v. Ohio State should be awesome.*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

^^Good points..I change my stance


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Who's Duke's best player? Seth Curry right?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Him or Plumlee...Depends who you ask I suppose..I'd say Plumlee


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

*BTW after I typed that I'm watching the Michigan game and they are looking pretty damn good against NC State. I may have to change my stance on them. I'm impressed.

But yeah to your point, there aren't that many good teams this year and I'm not sure any of them are great....but it's early.*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> Him or Plumlee...Depends who you ask I suppose..I'd say Plumlee


Which one was the better one?

Miles is the one in the NBA, but I honestly couldn't tell them apart skills-wise.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*



Notorious said:


> Which one was the better one?
> 
> Miles is the one in the NBA, but I honestly couldn't tell them apart skills-wise.


Hard to say because Miles never got the minutes Mason is getting now at Duke..But it seems Mason is a better rebounder and better offensively, Miles better defensively..Just my opinion though


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

UNC getting beat by 30...ummmm.....


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

*Yeah, Indiana is not overrated. *


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

I know it's mad early and UNC was without their point guard tonight but is anyone else smelling a repeat of the 09-10 season?

They haven't had a quality win this season. I could go on a rant about the bullshit that is preseason polls and the clear bias that is present for some "heavyweights" but I'll save that for later. Once again it's very VERY early so don't jump on me for this next comment 

I think mcadoo should have declared for the draft after his impressive run towards the end of last year and struck while the iron was hot. Cause he is looking straight up average so far.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*



Hit-Girl said:


> *Yeah, Indiana is not overrated. *


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*



AngryPhil said:


> I think mcadoo should have declared for the draft after his impressive run towards the end of last year and struck while the iron was hot. Cause he is looking straight up average so far.


That's because McAdoo is completely average i think he is another Derrick Williams waiting to happen


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*



> Center Joshua Smith is quitting UCLA's basketball team and the school gave him his immediate release.
> He's the second player to leave the program recently. Junior guard Tyler Lamb said last weekend that he would transfer to another school to pursue more playing time.
> Smith says he's leaving the Bruins for "personal reasons,'' although he says he enjoyed his two-plus seasons with the program.
> The junior averaged 5.2 points and 4.2 rebounds while playing 13.5 minutes a game in UCLA's six games this season.


The ship is sinking...rather quickly too


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Howland is toast


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Michigan is really good. Really good. 

I think they're going to win the big ten. I like them better than Indiana.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

The school formally known as "The U" fans rushed the court after their win over Michigan State..that was....awkward


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

*Has Miami ever been good in basketball?*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

They had a few decent 20+ win seasons..Nothing spectacular I would say


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

*Watching this OSU v. Duke game makes me wonder... how is Sullinger doing in the NBA?*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

He's a good role player, hustles on the boards, doesn't really get that many shot opportunities other than second chance points since he's on a stacked team.

It's surprising that he's even in the rotation though since Doc Rivers doesn't generally play rookies, so that tells me a lot about his skill-level and that Doc is high on him.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Duke has some nice wins already. UK, Lousville, and OSU.

That'd be wins over 3 of the 4 Final-Four teams from last season.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

So Notre Dame's AD really did sell his soul to the Devil...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

*This game is going to be great for Kentucky down the road. Young team that doesn't yet know what it takes to win. *


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Ahhhhh... motherfucking Deonte Burton did it again last night, if we go 25-7, and every win ends in him hitting a game winning shot, I wouldn't even care at this point, just so clutch.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*



Hit-Girl said:


> *Has Miami ever been good in basketball?*


As a UK fan I expect you to laugh at our b-ball program, but we have had some VERY good seasons. Considering we're a football school [with a very good baseball program.] We just haven't had any tourny success. 

We were good in the mid 00's, DECENT, when we had Robert Hite and Guerilmo Diaz. Diaz was nicknamed the Flying Puerto Rican and had MAD hops. I believe he was MAYBE six foot one on his best day. Hite had a minimal NBA career, Diaz is playing overseas. Those teams were scrappy as hell and went to war with the best the ACC had to offer, UNC, Duke, Maryland and NC State every game. I don't think that team had a signature win though I think they beat Duke one year.

The Jack McClinton led team should have won a few games in the tourny few years back but ran in to DJ Augustin and Texas. McClinton was all hype. There's a reason he's out and DJ's in the league. 

We just got Coach Larranaga who did great things at George Mason. We've got Reggie Johnson who is a stud and Durand Scott who can take it to the next level. Tons of young talent on this team and about to come in. This is just the beginning for the U in b-ball. 

Off top, that was probably our best non-conference win in school history.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

What a shootout in the Big East/SEC Challenge..Georgetown beats Tennessee 37-36


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

So glad I didn't watch.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*



Joel Anthony said:


> As a UK fan I expect you to laugh at our b-ball program, but we have had some VERY good seasons. Considering we're a football school [with a very good baseball program.] We just haven't had any tourny success.
> 
> We were good in the mid 00's, DECENT, when we had Robert Hite and Guerilmo Diaz. Diaz was nicknamed the Flying Puerto Rican and had MAD hops. I believe he was MAYBE six foot one on his best day. Hite had a minimal NBA career, Diaz is playing overseas. Those teams were scrappy as hell and went to war with the best the ACC had to offer, UNC, Duke, Maryland and NC State every game. I don't think that team had a signature win though I think they beat Duke one year.
> 
> ...



*It seems like a few years ago Miami beat Kentucky in hoops actually.

I asked because I see nothing wrong with a team that hasn't had alot of success in basketball rushing the court over a top 20 team. Let the students have a little fun. *


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

*Kentucky has a whole lot of work to do to compete for a title come March.*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*



Hit-Girl said:


> *It seems like a few years ago Miami beat Kentucky in hoops actually.
> 
> I asked because I see nothing wrong with a team that hasn't had alot of success in basketball rushing the court over a top 20 team. Let the students have a little fun. *


They beat Duke last year & UNC year before I think..Me personally I think early season rushing of the court by them did over do it a bit..I'd understand if MSU was a legit top 5 team or undefeated or something..


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*



Hit-Girl said:


> *It seems like a few years ago Miami beat Kentucky in hoops actually.
> 
> I asked because I see nothing wrong with a team that hasn't had alot of success in basketball rushing the court over a top 20 team. Let the students have a little fun. *



Oh yeah, true, I didn't even think about that. Were people thinking that was strange. We beat a damn good school who has National Titles, plus an OOC foe... I thought it was great to see. Too bad I didn't shell out to $2.50 to attend. :sad:

It's still soo early for me to get in to college hoops. Conference play ultimately is the be all end all anyway. These games now hold weight of course but not like if you can do great in ya conf.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*



HeatWave said:


> They beat Duke last year & UNC year before I think..Me personally I think early season rushing of the court by them did over do it a bit..I'd understand if MSU was a legit top 5 team or undefeated or something..


Historically - rushing the field/court is a part of college ball. Sometimes it may seem stupid. While you may think MSU isn't the MSU of old; to the 429 fans therea and the boys it was big. Larranaga is going to build a decent team. Tourny for sure. It's going to take a while. I see no reason why UM bball can make moves like the baseball team did when they started getting really good.

And yeah weve beaten Duke and UNC few times over the years. We maybe also have big wins over non CONF guys. I may have jumped the gun on BEST NOC game over.. but I'd have to think. We haven't had many key wins outta C in a while.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Mizzou's chances at the SEC are gone....just found out that Dixon transferred (little late I know). Just sucks because he was a good perimeter player which would have given us those points we have been needing. We do get Jabari Brown soon. He is a transfer from Oregon who can shoot the ball.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

TomahawkJock said:


> Mizzou's chances at the SEC are gone....just found out that Dixon transferred (little late I know). Just sucks because he was a good perimeter player which would have given us those points we have been needing. We do get Jabari Brown soon. He is a transfer from Oregon who can shoot the ball.


Just gotta be better than Florida.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*



Ho-Ho-Ho said:


> *It seems like a few years ago Miami beat Kentucky in hoops actually*


I was thinking about this a while. Are you sure? If we did, you guys must have been in a down year and weren't ranked. Which would be a shock since ya'll are usually every year.

The only Wildcats I ever known us to beat are the Bethune-Cookman variety lol.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

I bet UW is glad that Nevada series is over, Burton's killed them the last two games.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

The Catholic 7 put a final nail in the coffin that was the Big East. Georgetown, Villanova, St. John's, Seton Hall, DePaul, Providence, and Marquette are taking their roundball elsewhere. It'll be interesting if they could hook up with some other Catholic schools around the country, like Xavier and Creighton and create a pretty sweet conference.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Michigan new #1 plz


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Brad Stevens could get a job anywhere he wanted. Respect the hell out of him for staying at Butler.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

He's college basketball's Chris Peterson


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Anyone think Memphis should pursue a move in basketball to a different conference?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

The problem with Memphis is no one wants their shit football program, though I guess they're the logical partner if the Big XII wanted to expand with Cincinnati.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Haven't paid too much attention to college basketball this season, but I usually don't start paying attention until Holiday Hoops.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*



> Texas guard Myck Kabongo will be suspended by the NCAA for the rest of the season.
> As the NCAA investigated Kabongo's amateur status over the past several months, Texas held Kabongo out of the lineup. The NCAA's investigation has centered around whether Kabongo, a one-time potential NBA first-round draft pick, received impermissible benefits from agent Rich Paul, who represents NBA superstar LeBron James and two former Texas Longhorns players: Cleveland Cavaliers forward Tristan Thompson and San Antonio Spurs guard Cory Joseph.
> 
> In most impermissible benefits situations, players usually are suspended from three to 10 games and ordered to repay the amount of the benefits received. In this case, the penalty was made more severe because Kabongo provided inaccurate information to NCAA investigators when he was interviewed, sources with ties to Texas' basketball program said.
> ...


ouch...


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

So bummed out that we didn't get Jabari.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The NCAA shortened Myck Kabongo's suspension, he's gonna make his season debut in February.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

MIZZOU RAH! Funny how last year we couldn't rebound worth shit and now we are the best in the country in that department. Frank Haith has done a great job bringing in players. I expect Mizzou to be a top team for years to come.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Andrew Wiggins the future best player of the league. :kobe3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Aaron Harrison will be better than him.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Mizzou plays UCLA tommorrow! :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Despite not being ranked #1, I think Michigan is the best team in the country.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

I'm ready for some Laurence Bowers pwnage tonight.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Phil Pressey and Laurence Bowers...I wonder about their draft stock. I don't really watch much NBA so I really wouldn't know what how their game compares. They are GREAT college players though.


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*



AngryPhil said:


> The BE needs to go back to having a catholic basketball league...


Looks like I can see into the future....

Anyway I hope the catholic 7 get to keep the BE name along with the MSG tournment. They have a chance to be very good with additions like Xavier and Butler. My only concern is the amount of teams they are going for.....10 seems like a good number that way they can have a round robin setup.

Very interested to see what ends up happening 

Go Hoyas


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Notorious, I've been saying Michigan is the best team all year. But Duke is pretty formidable as well. 

Flip Pressey's draft stock isn't great. Probably a late 1st round pick, or a 2nd round pick. Lack of height, lack of finishing around the rim, and lack of a jumpshot. Will be problems. However, he is a tremendous point guard, and playmaker. Really hard to guard 1-on-1. Explosive penetration.

Bowers is probably a 2nd round pick, at best. I think the knee injury will hurt him. He's not that big for a 6'9 PF. Good shooter, though. And a smart player. That might get him drafted.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

They both played out of their minds last night. They didn't finish though which really pissed me off. They were up 9 with like two minutes to go and they let it slip away. What a game that was though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Pressey will be a late first round pick at best.

Like Mikey said, he's small and isn't really that great of a scorer. Sure he can get some baskets but I feel like he can be a much better scorer than he is. Him being undersized already hurts his draft stock and the lack of a consistent jumper, doesn't make it any better. Most likely he'll be a mid second rounder unless he has a really great tournament showing.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

I wasn't expecting him to go that high. Missouri doesn't have NBA type players but they are unique. I think that helps them. They are bonafied college players. Pressey doesn't need to score cause he has Bell and Ross. Bowers doesn't need to rebound all that much because Oriakhi is a great rebounder. Missouri plays as a team and it seems to work pretty well. They just plain out blew the game last night.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Yeah Mizzou has never really produced a good NBA player. They've produced a lot of role players, but never really a player that can be a consistent starter.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Linus Kleiza? Probably the best pro player from Mizzou in recent years.

I do like Mizzou, though. I think they're a contender for reaching the Final Four.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*



Notorious said:


> Despite not being ranked #1, I think Michigan is the best team in the country.


*Slides a $20* Thank you


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

ACC play has started... WOOP!!

FSU survived after being up big all game on Clemson. Exciting finish to a FSU dominated game, holding on in the end. Trevor's lil bro Devin is a senior now and looking to have a big year. Sure he will. 

On my Canes side I hope Durand Scott steps the fuck up this year and Reggie Johnson will be back soon tearing shit up. Rion Brown could have a breakout year. Already got a big non-conference win over Mich St., so far so good.

I can see the ACC being deep in the field this year. If NC State can tighten up on defense and gel a bit more by tourny time, they'll be one of the most dangerous teams out there. 

SEND IT IN JEROME!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Damn good game just took place between Syracuse and Louisville. Syracuse with the upset, Louisville with some stupid turnovers down the stretch, particularly on their last two possessions. Peyton Siva finished with 10 TO's today. So far some good games ESPN's showing.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Creighton and Witchita state was nuts.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

*Today has been a really fun day of college hoops! 

The OSU v. MSU game is going down to the wire as well! 

:cheer*


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

That win reflects well on the U, since we owned Sparty this year in the Challenge.

On a side note, Terrance Shannon of FSU suffered a seemingly very serious neck injury during the Noles embarrassing beat down in Virgina. The delay was 10 mins and he need to be stretchered out, he wasn't moving at all. It looked horrible. Leonard Hamilton said he was wiggling his toes a bit and moving his fingers though, so that's good news. Shannon is a Junior and has tremendous potential.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

What the fuck kind of shot attempt was that at the end of the OSU vs. MSU game? :lmao :lmao

Pretty excited for Gonzaga vs. Butler.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

I'll probably watch a bit of that.

Florida looked unreal today. That back court is one of if not the best in the nation. Front court not to shabby either. Plenty of depth at the guards.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Yeah Florida looked impressive from what I saw.

Do you like all of the Florida teams? Like, I know Miami is your favorite but it seems like you have a soft spot for all of them.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

I root for all the guys from my area first and foremost. College, pros. Anyone who grew up playing in Palm Beach/Broward/Dade I like to root for. 

FSU I have a soft spot for since my sis went there and I went to quite a few games for Homecoming and Parent Weekend. They grew on me. I tolerate the Noles, but I still enjoy putting them down whenever my sister's around. They're kinda like little brother to me now. I think that's the way it's always been on the field anyway.

I can just talk about rivals without being a complete homer sometimes. Gotta give credit where it's due.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Understandable.

Was just curious. I tend to root for the guys from around the Houston area as well on all levels too.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Yeah, I follow a bit of High School sports as well. Been following Brandon Knight since Pine Crest. It's fun to follow someone's career who can possibly become the next big thing. 

BUTLER MAKING IT RAIN


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Yeah that's what happened with me and T.J. Ford & D.J. Augustin. Followed those guys careers from high school to the pros. I was in middle school when T.J. was in high school, I used to go to a lot of his games. I thought he was great, pretty much looked up to him. I actually went to high school with D.J. Augustin, his senior year which was my junior year. We knew who each other were but weren't close friends or anything like that. Doubt he remembers me all these years later lol.

But yeah it can be exciting to follow someone's career from when they were young to all the way to the NBA. It's great to see the players develop before your eyes.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

That's cool man, it is nice to see people from your hometown make it. Especially since a lot of times people are trying to drag eachother down.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Yeah. It's great to see someone that grew up in the town around you make it big. Almost feels like a family member is doing it.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

MOTHER FUCKER JONES


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

What a great day for college basketball. So many great games.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Hell yeah. I hope Terrence Sharron is okay though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Miami with DAT BEATDOWN on Duke.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

http://www.diddukewin.com/


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

The U's got a pretty good squad this year. I've never really remembered them being a good basketball school but they should rise up in the rankings after tonight.


Will probably be like #17 or 18 now at least.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Miami had a really fun, scrappy squad in the early/mid-2000's led mainly by this dude, The Flying Puerto Rican. Check out this dude's hops. This was in High School.






A fucking P.R. does not need to be flying through the air like that. 

And Robert Hite, who had a cup of tea with the Heat in about '07. Great shooter in college.

Other than that, in my era, the team that played the DJ Augustin Longhorns in the tourny in I think '08 was the only Canes team to really get close to being somewhat relevant. 

Exciting times indeed. We're definitely tourny bound, but this team looks like they want to keep the mojo going in ACC play. 

And the whole new news with the investigation? Great day.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Was Diaz playing for Miami around the same time James Jones & John Salmons were there?


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Nah, Diaz/Hite were there from about 03-06 which was just after those two had left. Tim James was on those late 90's Miami teams as well. The Canes don't have too shabby of a history considering they only joined D-1 in '85. Can't forget ole' Rick Barry.

The best thing about the Canes is that Larranaga has them playing DEFENSE. They switched to man last year, was a down year, but you look at that effort tonight and you can see that they're getting at it on the defensive end with a passion, it's paying off. They're buying in to his philosophy. This team is literally getting stronger every game.

Butler lost tonight after that amazing game winner against Gonzaga. Florida was in a game early, but rolled late. I would love to see a Miami/UF meeting in the tourny.

Amazing finish in the... HOFSTRA / DREXEL GAME. :mark


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

*Meh, I knew Duke was overrated when Kentucky almost beat them with a bunch of freshman while missing their point guard. I said that early on. Same thing with Louisville. Kentucky, with a bunch of freshman almost beat them AT Louisville while missing 13 free throws. Louisville wins by 3. 

I'm really liking Kansas right now. They might just win it all and get some redemption for Ghetto Anthony.*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Michigan & Kansas are my 1 and 2 right now as far as best teams in the country go.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Purdue showed up tonight.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Michael Snaer with a buzzer beater to defeat Clemson. Devin Booker another huge game.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

SNAER :mark:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Snaer has all the talent of a next level player. I still think he hasn't reached his true potential though, at least not in college - which is scary. Still amazing.

Glenn Robinson huge dunk tonight..










And SHABAZZ "THE DISCIPLE" MUHAMMAD just destroyed #6 Arizona.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Michigan has been doin work all season long, glad Trey Burke came back, they need to shore up the D to make a final four run


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Snaer is a great scorer and he just has that "it factor", I guess. Don't really know the right word for it but I love his potential. I also love his ability to take over games down the stretch. I think he'll be a good pro.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Lockdown defender as well. But so was Chris Singleton. :flair2


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

lol Singleton, I remember I was pissed when the Knicks took Shumpert instead of him.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Yeah, I remember thinking Singleton would be a good pro too. I was a little hyped for Singleton and Booker being on the same team. It's still rather early in their careers but it doesn't look promising.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

*And Louisville loses it's third straight game.... I'm not surprised in the slightest.*


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

If MSU somehow pulls off the upset at Assembly Hall (which I'm not planning on) I would not be surprised to see Izzo's squad in the top 5. WHAT. A. GUY.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Tough loss for my Spartans. Awesome game, horrible refereeing


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

:lmao at the black guy


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*





Invisible Ladder 2.0, too bad we didn't win this game.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

So Marshall Henderson, the guy who's in the GIF I posted earlier on this page, tested positive for cocaine last year. lel.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

All I can say is, THE U.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

*BEAST









*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Pretty pumped for Michigan vs. Indiana this week.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Motherfucking got damn it Michael Snaer is just CLUTCH.






And Erick Green is as good as advertised. Ya'll must see this kid play once this year[if you can stand the torture that is Va Tech hoops]... his 30 still not enough to stop the Cane train.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*



LadyCroft said:


> *BEAST
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh boy this dude is scary good. Any word if he ever took up that lunatic Kentucky fan who offered up his wife for him to commit?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Michigan shouldn't try to run with IU. That's exactly what they want.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Michigan/Indiana is a terrific game, but Indiana is better. Only just, though.

The way Tom Crean has turned around Indiana basketball is really great.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

ASU/Washington was a pretty good game. Jahii Carson is another great freshman out of the Pac-12. Shawn Kemp Jr. had a big game lulz.

It's all about BIG BABY REG' though.










So happy it was him to win it. This guy has been our team the last few seasons and he's been forgotten because he was hurt when we got hot in the ACC. Not even 100% yet, the guy just started practicing again this week. Come tourny time he's going to be such a force. Will be interesting to see if Larranaga keeps him as a 6th man or if he gets his spot back. With the way Gamble has been playing it's a tough decision. Either way we're going to be having a great 6th man for the dance.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

anyone else watching this OSU/Michigan game on ESPN??? two top 10 teams in OT, damn good one


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Yeah, a great game so far. Would've marked if Trey Burke hit that gamewinner.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

glad to see Michigan pull out the much needed win to get closer to a regular season Big Ten Title


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

He did it again lol. Push off was insane but still.






It's getting old...

Florida lost.  Miami = rollin, rollin, rollin..


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

SNAER :mark:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

TCU IS ROLLING KANSAS


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

*Kansas had 2 points in the first twelve minutes*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

They were shooting 7-35 at one point :lmao


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

I love upsets...I am hoping Illinois can pull off a massive upset tomorrow, i doubt they will, but i can hope. My final four at this point is Indiana, Florida, Michigan, and i am going out on a limb and saying Miami.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Wow TCU's 1st ever win over a top 5 team.

Great upset.


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

that's a huge upset.. I love it. Its so unpredictable this year. Anyone can win. I love College Basketball


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

*And Indiana goes down to Illinois on a blown coverage with .9 seconds to go. Amazing.*


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

While I have to wait for the brackets to come out before being full on with this prediction, right now I'd say neither UM nor IU are Final 4 bound. While that may not exactly be going out on a limb (since it takes 4 wins just to get there) but neither team is the same on the road as they are at home where they can benefit from Big 10 officials. Seriously, IU's best win away from home was probably vs. Georgetown on a neutral court. UM's was probably KSU. Not bad wins, but GT isn't gonna be a top 4 and KSU may be a 4 seed at best. 

Call me skeptical at best on both of them. And that's not the MSU homer coming out of me either.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

*Any 10 seed or higher could make the final four this year. :lmao it's amazing*


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Like I said, it might not be going on a huge limb, but teams that do well in the Big 10 don't do as well lately because the refs outside of the big 10 don't let them get away with as much shit and they aren't as prepared on the road. It's not a coincidence MSU is the only Big 10 team to win a title since the 90s and has been the most consistent team since then. Izzo schedules them tough OOC games early away from home to make them better prepared for March. I'm talking the big guns like KU, Duke, Kentucky, UNC, every year (not every single one obv. but you know what I mean).


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Everyone knows that IT'S ALL ABOUT THE U.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

They _did_ beat MSU, so they must be good.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Shabazz extra salty in not getting the last shot even though they won.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

Just saw that video. Disappointed in Shabazz. He's got some maturing to do. Your teammate hits the shot and wins you the game and you're throwing a bitch fit because you didn't take the last shot? Come on, man.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

*Shabazz Pippen *


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

If you're not watching Michigan/Wisconsin, TURN IT ON. Michigan hit a contested 3 with 2.4 seconds left to go up 3, then Wisconsin hit a contested HALF-COURT SHOT to tie it and send the game into OT.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

THE U playing no games right now. Completely shitting on UNC.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

*The U whooped up on UNC as if they (UNC) were wearing Duke jerseys. 

Kentucky is playing fairly well going into the game Tuesday night against Florida after Florida got embarrassed by Arkansas... oh yeah, Arkansas after beating Florida just lost to Vanderbilt by around 20 or so points.
*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

lolkansas


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

*Ghetto Anthony, what's wrong with your boys?*


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

This Louisville/ Notre Dame game is intense.

and we're going to 4th Overtime.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

5 OT's now...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

*Amazing game. There are very few things I enjoy more than seeing Louisville lose so it was well worth it for me. :cheer*


----------



## MizFit™ (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*

What a crazy game, I am sad it ended. 

My Blue Devils have a trap game tomorrow.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: 12 points in 42 seconds LOUISVILLE HAHAHAHAH*

I thought Indiana and Ohio St would be closer than this.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: 12 points in 42 seconds LOUISVILLE HAHAHAHAH*

Florida State!


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: 12 points in 42 seconds LOUISVILLE HAHAHAHAH*

That 5OT game was fucking crazy, SHERMAN. Watched it from the start of the 3OT to the end, mad I missed the first 2 OTs


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: 12 points in 42 seconds LOUISVILLE HAHAHAHAH*

Great game by Indiana today loved seeing them win a game like that. Also Illinois won too, they need to go on a great run here and start winning.


----------



## MizFit™ (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: 2012-13 College Basketball Discussion Thread*



MizFit™ said:


> My Blue Devils have a trap game tomorrow.


Yep, barely escaped.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: 12 points in 42 seconds LOUISVILLE HAHAHAHAH*

*#3*









:busta


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: 12 points in 42 seconds LOUISVILLE HAHAHAHAH*

Miami's playing great. I wish UGA was a little better. Student tickets are only $2 and occasionally the games are pretty fun, but it would great if they were a good team.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 12 points in 42 seconds LOUISVILLE HAHAHAHAH*

*Miami should be ranked 1*


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: 12 points in 42 seconds LOUISVILLE HAHAHAHAH*

24 hours


----------



## MizFit™ (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: 12 points in 42 seconds LOUISVILLE HAHAHAHAH*



LadyCroft said:


> *Miami should be ranked 1*


100% Agree


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 12 points in 42 seconds LOUISVILLE HAHAHAHAH*

Kentucky has been quietly crawling back in to the picture. I think they take Florida down tonight, in Gainesville. Yeguete's gonna be a huge loss for the Gators going forward. Should be a great game. 

Kenny Kadji tweaked his shoulder at practice tonight but that's really all we know.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: 12 points in 42 seconds LOUISVILLE HAHAHAHAH*

 1 more half


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 12 points in 42 seconds LOUISVILLE HAHAHAHAH*

Oh man, I thought the game started at 9 PM central. Sucks that I missed the first half but looks like the Spartans are kicking ass.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: 12 points in 42 seconds LOUISVILLE HAHAHAHAH*

Just keep the defensive intensity up boys.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 12 points in 42 seconds LOUISVILLE HAHAHAHAH*

Nerlens got hurt?


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: 12 points in 42 seconds LOUISVILLE HAHAHAHAH*

This shit is just tooooo sweeeeet!!!!!!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: 12 points in 42 seconds LOUISVILLE HAHAHAHAH*

Shit I didn't expect it to be this bad but that makes it even sweeter.

Now take them out at AA to get the sweep.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 12 points in 42 seconds LOUISVILLE HAHAHAHAH*



Notorious said:


> Nerlens got hurt?


*Yeah  I'm physically ill. 




Spoiler: Hard2LookAtPic















Here's the video - Now word on the extent yet. 








*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 12 points in 42 seconds LOUISVILLE HAHAHAHAH*

Oh man that looks bad.

Kentucky was actually starting to play better too. He'll probably be out for the season with that injury. Certainly will affect his draft stock if it turns out to be a significant injury, which it looks like.

This sucks


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 12 points in 42 seconds LOUISVILLE HAHAHAHAH*

*Yeah I feel terrible for him. Projected number one pick as well. From what I saw *and I could barely look* it looked to be at the very minimum a dislocated knee cap... could have been a dislocated knee as well. I just hope there is no ligament damage.*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 12 points in 42 seconds LOUISVILLE HAHAHAHAH*

Torn ACL it is.

Wow, this sucks.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: 12 points in 42 seconds LOUISVILLE HAHAHAHAH*

Very disappointing. I was hoping to see him play when Kentucky came down here to play us next month. Torn ACL is rough.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 12 points in 42 seconds LOUISVILLE HAHAHAHAH*

*#Inconsolable 


I wonder if he'll still declare for the draft or come back next year. If he comes back next year Kentucky might go undefeated with the talent they are bringing in.*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: The U is at least 25 points better than your team*

*Kentucky might not win another game. *


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: The U is at least 25 points better than your team*

Duke vs Maryland is my favorite underrated rivalry, usually a good game every time.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: The U is at least 25 points better than your team*

ALEX LEN > Mason swallows. I'm so glad the Terps turnovers didn't screw them.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: The U is at least 25 points better than your team*

Tonight:

INDIANA LOSES
MIAMI BEATS VIRGINIA

MIAMI #1 :kobe3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: The U is at least 25 points better than your team*

Would be the first time ever?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: The U is at least 25 points better than your team*

Yeah. This is already the first time they've been any higher than #8.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: The U is at least 25 points better than your team*



WWF said:


> Tonight:
> 
> INDIANA LOSES


Yes!!! I'm so pumped right now. Going to the game tonight. :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: The U is at least 25 points better than your team*

I'll be rooting for the Spartans!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: The U is at least 25 points better than your team*

Well shit...


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: The U is at least 25 points better than your team*

Too many dumb turnovers and too many missed free throws fpalm


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: The U is at least 25 points better than your team*

YES!

Virginia/Miami tied at 50 with 15 seconds left, they double Larkin and leave Johnson wide open down low for the easy layup. Then, Durand Scott steals UVA's inbound pass and gets fouled, hits 2 FT to seal the victory. Shame Indiana didn't lose, but it was still a very good game.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: The U is at least 25 points better than your team*

Just seen that, pretty wild finish. Looks like Florida is in a little trouble.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: The U is at least 25 points better than your team*

pretty solid play from miami at the end.

fucking indiana.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: The U is at least 25 points better than your team*

Really hope Florida loses, as most of my friends are Gators fans. Major shit has already been talked, and more shall be if they lose.

*Edit:* YES


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: The U is at least 25 points better than your team*

Florida is going to get upset in the NCAA tournament.

Probably not round 1...but round 2, watchout.


----------



## Klunderbunker (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: The U is at least 25 points better than your team*

i went to high school with trey mckinney-jones, the starting guard for the U

cool dude.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: The U is at least 25 points better than your team*

Damn, just seen that Miami lost.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: #DemonDecons*

I still have small hope in Michigan..But this is as an open field as it has been in a few years..Don't know if winning it all means you're the best squad or your bracket was weak..I've seen some mock brackets and they look pretty easy depending on region


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: #DemonDecons*

Every Championship team needs a bump in the road, look at the 2006 Gators or whenever they first won. They lost 3 straight in the SEC. 

Too many 3'z, we haven't been going down low[honestly..don't think we can at this point. Reggie's not the same Reg], ball movement has been garbo the last 4 games... just hope Coach L gets them back on track.

Let's see what happens in Cameron this weekend. Can't overlook Erick Green and the Hokies though... would think we'd fuck them up.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: #DemonDecons*

Nice win Minnesota!! State still has a chance for a share of the B1G Ten championship now.


----------



## TitusWashington (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: #TubbySmith*

Gonzaga is about to be #1 and UW is barely .500. Can't say I'm not jealous.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: #TubbySmith*

Xavier with a huge win to boost their At Large chances thought still slimmer than most. Memphis is such a joke. I can't wait until they leave the soft ass C-USA and find out what a real conference is like, even though the Big East is losing some power next year.

Thinking if Xavier can win either the SLU or BUTLER game they may get an AL, but it'll still be tough. The A-10 is one of the better conferences this year, not getting the respect they deserve. Would suck if Temple gets an AL over Xavier. I hate when teams get love because they played and LOST to more good teams than the other.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: #TubbySmith*

Good game Penn State. :lol


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: #TubbySmith*

LOLMichigan.

Seems like they lose every week now.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: #TubbySmith*

http://espn.go.com/mens-college-bas...name-new-league-next-season-according-sources

:mark: Loving the shaping up of this conference, and they keep the BE Bball name.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: #TubbySmith*

It's halftime here at the UGA v. Tennessee game. Pretty entertaining. I do wish the Dawgs were a little better. Kentucky comes in next week, so that'll be a fun crowd.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: #TubbySmith*

Alright time to end this losing streak. Appling step your game up.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: #TubbySmith*

Ugh college sports... so irritating. No wonder I find it tough to watch as many college as pro games. Just sloppy play all around, MSU, UM, refs. I know NBA refs aren't great, but compared to Big 10 refs it's a stark change.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: #TubbySmith*

Britney Griner drops 50...

Pretty sure she's a cyborg.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: #TubbySmith*

ESPN's BPI is so fucking dumb, that they have Illinois out of the NCAAs.

Let's see.

Wins at Gonzaga and Minnesota, wins vs Indiana and Ohio State, and a neutral court win over Butler. Also 8 wins in the best conference in the land.

Yeah, STFU ESPN and fuck your BPI.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: #TubbySmith*

Conference tourneys in a week


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: #TubbySmith*

Mark Fox suckers in UGA for another couple seasons.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: #TubbySmith*

Caldwell-Pope was pretty awesome tonight. Good win against Kentucky.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: #TubbySmith*

What an ending in that UM/IU game.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: #TubbySmith*

Great day of tournament play so far.

Strong game from Boston College's Olivier Hanlan, dropping 41 points to defeat Georgia Tech.
Georgetown looked pretty impressive in their win against Cincy, Otto Porter is a beast.
And an amazing buzzer beater from Brandon Paul to lift Illinois over Minnesota.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: #TubbySmith*



Notorious said:


> Great day of tournament play so far.
> 
> Strong game from Boston College's Olivier Hanlan, dropping 41 points to defeat Georgia Tech.
> Georgetown looked pretty impressive in their win against Cincy, Otto Porter is a beast.
> And an amazing buzzer beater from Brandon Paul to lift Illinois over Minnesota.


Otto Porter looks like he's gonna be a Top-5 draft pick this year.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: #TubbySmith*

I think he will.

Him, Nerlens, Alex Len, Shabazz, Zeller, McLemore, Smart, there's a lot of good prospects in this draft. It's really not a weak draft when you think about it. Just not better than 2012.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: #TubbySmith*



Notorious said:


> I think he will.
> 
> Him, Nerlens, Alex Len, Shabazz, Zeller, McLemore, Smart, there's a lot of good prospects in this draft. It's really not a weak draft when you think about it. Just not better than 2012.


Not a bad class at all. I'd be concerned about Noel's knee injury if I'm taking him that high in the draft though.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: #TubbySmith*

*Noel really needs to develop some kind of jump shot... at least anything 12 foot and in. *


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: #TubbySmith*



LadyCroft said:


> *Noel really needs to develop some kind of jump shot... at least anything 12 foot and in. *


His defense and shot-blocking ability is NBA ready. His offensive game...not so much. If he develops a jump shot he could be deadly in the NBA.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: #TubbySmith*

Yeah Noel is still pretty raw offensively. But so was Drummond prior to the draft and he's done great in the NBA.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: #TubbySmith*

*Agreed. He's better defensively than Anthony Davis actually. Davis has an outside shot though and can hurt you from the foul line. Noel is more like Dwight Howard and is a liability at the line. But he has plenty of time to work on it. *


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: #TubbySmith*

Noel is only 18...I'm not concerned about his lack of offensive ability at this point. Like you said, he has plenty of time to work on it. 

It's going to be hard for him to be as bad from the FT line as Dwight though lol. Pretty sure I could shot better than 48% from the FT line with my eyes closed.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: #TubbySmith*

*I think Noel, when injured, was 41 percent.  Don't quote me on that though lol... it was in the 40's. *


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

Andre Drummond shot 30% at UConn :lmao

Shooting 37% in the NBA. IMPROVEMENT.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*



Notorious said:


> Andre Drummond shot 30% at UConn :lmao
> 
> Shooting 37% in the NBA. IMPROVEMENT.


He should consider shooting his free throws granny style. :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

I'd mark if a player shot his free throws Rick Barry style.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

89% FT shooter for his career. He may have looked dumb, but he got results


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

It worked. That's all that mattered.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

Hell of a game right now between Syracuse & Pitt, Michael Carter-Williams is a really solid player.

Can someone explain to me what's happening with the Big East? Is the conference breaking up completely or are only certain teams leaving?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

*Only certain teams are leaving the Big East and I think they are going to have a name change. *


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*



Notorious said:


> Hell of a game right now between Syracuse & Pitt, Michael Carter-Williams is a really solid player.
> 
> Can someone explain to me what's happening with the Big East? Is the conference breaking up completely or are only certain teams leaving?


Syracuse, Pittsburgh & Notre Dame are going to the ACC beginning next season, with Louisville to follow the season after.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

Oh ok that's what I was thinking, that only some would be leaving.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

It's all of the relevant teams, for the most part. The Big East will be no more soon enough.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

Anyone catch that Richmond/Charlotte game? Very sketchy. That's why you should never bet sports.
A-10 tournament should be good otherwise though. I had Charlotte as a possible conf. tourny dark horse. 

Just glad Georgia Tech didn't beat BC today lol.
Hanlan dropping 41 ain't no joke though. Still more worried about Anderson at the end of the day.
Reggie better bring it, or shut up when Larranaga puts his ass on the bench.
Great article in the Sentinel today, Reggie still doesn't seem to get it. Still hasn't grown up. 
He won't even admit he's in a funk.

Bill Walton is either the greatest announcer ever, or worst.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

Where IMPULSE at?

DA TERPS with the upset over Duke and that ****** Ryan Kelly.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

Syracuse and G-Town had a real good game, gotta love that Big East tourney actiom


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

Dez Wells :mark:


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

I thought my Spartans were about to lose but they pulled it out.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

MSU got some seriously favorable calls from the refs.

IF I was an Iowa fan, I'd be irate.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

Eh, there were bad calls through out the whole game. But what do you expect with T.V. Teddy officiating??

Awesome dunk by Appling!!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

:coachk FUCK THE TERRAPINS :coachk


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: The U is at least 25 points better than your team*



Jon Snow said:


> Duke vs Maryland is my favorite underrated rivalry, usually a good game every time.


unk Did I mention Maryland in the ACC tournament is always good for a run?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

Crazy comeback by Southern Miss to take this game into OT.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

Marshall Henderson is by far my favorite player in college basketball right now :lmao


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

smh...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

Trolling the shit out of Florida fans :lmao :lmao

Henderson is great :lol


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

MIAMI: ACC TOURNAMENT CHAMPIONS :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

HENDO GETTING HIS SHINE. GOTTA MAKE DAT PAPER


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

UNC loses their third straight ACC Championship game. :hayden3


:coachk FEED ME 15 SEEDS :coachk


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

*Even though my Cats wont be in it I'll still put up a March Madness contest tonight. You have to have a yahoo ID to participate. I'll make the thread after the field is announced.*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

Holy fuck, that's today? God damn, where did the season go?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

Cool. Was just gonna ask that.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

Midwest toughest bracket I'd say. Louisville/Duke/MSU/St. Louis top 4.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

A second round matchup I'm looking forward to is Colorado State vs. Missouri....Rams coach Larry Eustachy was at Iowa State when he was busted partying with Mizzou coeds after a game between the two schools. It led to his being treated for alcoholism and being canned from Iowa State. I'm sure Mizzou fans will let him hear about it.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

People mad about Miami's seeding, but look at ACC's seedings in general, even the committee knew ACC had a down year


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

Midwest is ridiculous.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

UCLA got screwed. They beat Arizona THREE times. Won the PAC 12 reg season and made it to the PAC 12 tourney final. What do they get? To play Minnesota (who just destroyed Indiana) and have to travel. What does Arizona and Oregon get? To stay in the west. AZ gets to play Belmont as well.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

UCLA lost one of their best players; they're not going to make any noise, regardless of seeding.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*



StarzNBarz said:


> UCLA got screwed. They beat Arizona THREE times. Won the PAC 12 reg season and made it to the PAC 12 tourney final. What do they get? To play Minnesota (who just destroyed Indiana) and have to travel. What does Arizona and Oregon get? To stay in the west. AZ gets to play Belmont as well.


You mean Oregon got screwed? How can they sweep UCLA and win the conference tourney and only get a 12 seed? What has UCLA done this year to get a 6?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

VCU has a tough road ahead. Honestly think they have chance against Michigan if they get passed the first round.

So, we're doing a forum-wide bracket challenge/tourney?

Edit: NVM just saw the thread.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

DIGGER PHELPS picked Miami to win it all. He really knows what he's talking about.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*



WWF said:


> UCLA lost one of their best players; they're not going to make any noise, regardless of seeding.


I know Adams got hurt but how do you justify Oregon AND Arizona staying out west while UCLA has to travel? Isn't UCLA the highest seed of the three?




HeatWave said:


> You mean Oregon got screwed? How can they sweep UCLA and win the conference tourney and only get a 12 seed? What has UCLA done this year to get a 6?


I'm with you I think Oregon should have a higher seed I just don't think they should stay out west while the PAC 12 overall number one seed and 5 seed in the tournament has to travel.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

So you'd switch them and Arizona?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

Yo WWF.

Illinois is going to beat Miami.

When they do, I'm going to shit talk you like crazy.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*



StarzNBarz said:


> UCLA got screwed. They beat Arizona THREE times. Won the PAC 12 reg season and made it to the PAC 12 tourney final. What do they get? To play Minnesota (who just destroyed Indiana) and have to travel. What does Arizona and Oregon get? To stay in the west. AZ gets to play Belmont as well.


Few things.

- Minnesota is struggling. 5-11 in their last 16. So yeah, they got some nice wins (MSU, Indiana, Illinois). They also don't have much going on right now. And rumor has it, the team has quit on Coach Tubby Smith.

- Re: Arizona vs Belmont. Belmont is no pushover. In fact, having just watched Belmont in their tournament final, they look way better than Minnesota. Arizona has the tougher game. 

The location and travel thing sucks, though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

LOL

Y'all have to get past Colorado first, so good luck with that.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

Colorado, much like most of the PAc12, sucks ass.

But Illinois is pretty shady and inconsistent, so yeah, we could lose. :kobe2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

OLE MISS vs. THE U will be the title game.

HENDO vs. LARKIN.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

The Jimmy V/83 NC State documentary was amazing. ESPN may have it's flaws but 30 for 30 is truly a great series.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

ESPN's bracketology show was a disgrace.

Digger, Dick Vitale...just so bad. They barely know anything.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

I have a strange feeling that MONTANA is going to beat Syracuse. Idk why. 

Also, I think VCU and/or BUTLER might make another run. VCU more so since I could also see Butler getting bounced in the first round to BUCKNELL.

A potential NC State/Indiana match-up in the Round of 32 intrigues me. NC State has so much talent on their team that is just poorly coached and in turn, leads them to underachieve. If they could put it all together, they could make a run as well.

While I'm at it, I'll also say that Saint Louis is also capable of a p. deep run in the tournament. The story of them playing for their late former head coach is something that could be a motivating factor. Worst case scenario is them getting eliminated in the Round of 32. No team that is playing for their dead former head coach gets bounced in the first round. No way.


----------



## Armor King (May 25, 2011)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

So um UK fans....


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

What's your guys opinion on Michigan? I can see them losing early but also a scenario where they make the final 4


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

Yea same for me. Werent they number 1 or 2 early on in the season? They have alot of talent but i can see them getting knocked out early as well, but like you said I can also see them making the final four so who knows.

Oh and Kentucky lost to Robert Morris. hahaha, stupid people who thought they should have made the tournament.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

My final four: Sparty, New Mexico, Georgetown, Indiana.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

I've got Kansas, Ohio State, Miami and Louisville in the Final Four.

Ole Miss is my sleeper pick due to the greatness of HENDO.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

Don't pay attention to college hoops until this tournament, but I do love this tournament.

Clueless Final Four = MIZZLOLU, Gonzaga, Miami, Kansas

Went Florida v Miami at first just so that state can be more divided, but then went Kansas.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

*oh yeah btw Kentucky has the Number one point guard number one shooting guard, number one center and number one power forward in the nation coming in next year :mark:


btw I have those vile, villainous Hoosiers of Indiana keeping the title warm for Kentucky until next year. *


----------



## The Storm (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

Picked Louisville as National Champs...hope they don't let me down!


----------



## Hitman Hart (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

with UK landing Julius Randle, maybe they'll actually get to participate in the NCAA Tournament next year.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

Part of me thinks that Gonzaga will be the last #1 seed standing, losing to Ohio State in the Elite 8. That isn't because they're elite, but because of the teams they'll face in the first three rounds (at least according to my bracket): Southern, Pittsburgh (never trust a Jamie Dixon coached team), and Ole Miss. The other three #1 seeds might all go down in the Sweet Sixteen (VCU over Kansas, UNLV over Indiana, and Saint Louis over Louisville).

UNLV beating Indiana is the biggest stretch imo and I might change it before the brackets are locked-in. Only reason I picked them is because UNLV is a tough and physical defensive team and Indiana, being the soft team that they are, have problems with those types of team (Minnesota, Wisconsin, Ohio State).


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*



Southern Beatdown said:


> with UK landing Julius Randle, maybe they'll actually get to participate in the NCAA Tournament next year.


*Or i.e win it. unk2

sine you know, they now have the best recruiting class of ALL TIME. :*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

It really is the best class of all-time.

Enormous pressure will be on UK next year. If they don't win it, it'll be a gigantic failure. Can they handle the pressure?

Probably. 2013-14 National Champions: Kentucky.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

Im done editing my bracket. My final four is Louisville, Miami, Georgetown losing to Ohio State.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

I hope one of the Wildcats doesn't call a timeout when they don't have any left.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

It's better than that class, they'd have to do something more epic to lose.

Like tipping in the game-winning shot into their own basketball. that'd be an awesome way to lose.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

james madison is great they are gonna beat indiana


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

hey guys I am doing a bracket on yahoo, if you want to join heres the link...

http://y.ahoo.it/EP7yVxcr

pw:burke1003


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

1 down Sparty, 5 to go!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

Marquette on serious upset alert and Southern hanging around with Gonzaga down 2 with under 4 to go in first half.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

If Marquette loses, part of my bracket is fucked. Had them going to the Sweet 16.. due to me having Butler losing to Bucknell..


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

So far I'm 3-2 but neither team that lost I had going farther than that. Marquette I had going down to Butler as well.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

Oh shit! Marquette won't miss a three! Exciting ending!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

Davidson with the :reggie


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

Will Southern be the first 16 to upset a 1? Only down 3 at the half.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

This game would only be better with GUS


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

*All games would be better with Gus*


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

Good point. LAWOFGUS makes this true.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

SHIT! gonzaga escapes. son of a bitch. so close.

good job southern.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

Gonzaga's definitely losing next round :lol


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

My bracket looking good, got everything right so far, only UNLV is giving me concern right now.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

I'm 8 of 10, two fails were Ok. State & Pitt.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

Im 8 for 10. Lost one of my Sweet 16 teams. And in 19th place in the WF league. So far so good :no:


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

If CAL wins, I will be in first place in the WF league I believe...


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

At 3 loses now, sure i'll get 4 with this missouri and colorado st. game


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

Montana lacked the melanin.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

Man, if I can go 14-2 again today... (Y)


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

tight game with ole miss and wisconsin.

shit is getting real.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

Illinois looking great!

Just gotta do it again in the 2nd half and then...MIAMI.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

Let's go Florida Gulf Coast! up 8 with 14 mins left don't mess this up!!!!

EDIT: Holy shit lead has balooned to 17!!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

*Oh Georgetown... how you have fucking screwed my bracket. lol*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

I had Georgetown in the championship game. My bracket is complete shit.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

reminds me of


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

Havoc vs. Michigan..Winner goes to the Final 4?

Louisville loses, 99.8% of America can go ahead and forget about their bracket. I mean yes MSU, St. Louis & Duke are respectable teams, but it just felt like one of these years where Louisville to most was the safest of safe picks lol


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

Will Western Kentucky be the first 16 seed to defeat a number 1 seed? They're up 1 at the half.

Stay tuned...


----------



## tlk23 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

Amazing pass led to an amazing dunk for Florida Gulf Coast against Georgetown in the NCAA Tournament on March 22, 2013.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxBba2TYQsU

Follow the Sports Lounge at https://twitter.com/TSLSportsLounge
Read the blog at http://sportsloungeblog.tumblr.com/


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

27 yr old Shabazz Muhammad struggling...smh


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*



HeatWave said:


> Havoc vs. Michigan..Winner goes to the Final 4?
> 
> Louisville loses, 99.8% of America can go ahead and forget about their bracket. I mean yes MSU, St. Louis & Duke are respectable teams, but it just felt like one of these years where Louisville to most was the safest of safe picks lol


It feels like the year UConn won it all, where everyone gets fucked over, except the people who picked THE U or MICHIGAN this year, going to be the greatest FF game of all time :mark:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

I'm loving Mitch Mcgary more and more, he such a hustler.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

lol 12-3 foul desparity. I know they're at the Palace but CMON.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

Oregon trolling my bracket.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

My ducks performing, got them losing to Louisville next round though.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

at this point all of my brackets are trash. cant complain though since i love seeing the under dogs win.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

GONZAGA = LOL


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

Everyone is talking about Wichita State being this huge upset. Yes it was a #1 seed going down in the second round, but after Gonzaga's performance on Thursday I personally didn't see this as a huge upset.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*



Freeloader said:


> GONZAGA = LOL












Even John Stockton is not impressed unk2


By the way, I'll be rooting for Illinois tomorrow against Miami, but I won't be surprised if they get blown out


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

At this point, I'll be happy if I make it out of the first weekend with my Final Four (Louisville, Ohio St, Indiana, Florida) still intact.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

FGC playing hard again, another great performance from SHERWOOD BROWN.

I want them to be the only 15th ever in the sweet sixteen.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

Became a temporary Jayhawks fan today to watch them wax the Tar Heels. :jordan3

:coachk FEED ME CREIGHTON :coachk


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm kinda rooting for Florida Gulf Coast in the tournament. Things are looking good so far for them.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

I hope they beat the Gators, Elte Eight is almost as good as a championship for them, almost.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

Rematch with Miami in the Final 4, they already beat them once this year.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*



> Steve Fisher just opened his press conference with "Florida State is a very very good basketball team"


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

Last night UCLA released a statement saying contrary to reports, they have not fired Ben Howland..........








......Tonight, UCLA has released a statement saying they have fired Ben Howland


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

HENDO had a great run

:bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3 :bron3


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

Henderson left the court giving the fans double middle fingers..sheesh


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

I love his attitude, but he's a terrible player. Possibly the biggest chucker I've ever seen.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

WHY THE FUCK WON'T MIAMI BOX OUT?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

Iowa State, Temple & Illinois all got hosed on some late game calls today..Refs need to get some major rest for next weekend...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

Ole Miss's end of game play was questionable.

It looked like Henderson's arm was grabbed on his second shot attempt.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Illinois got FUCKED.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

They may have gotten fucked, but they also fucked themselves by not fouling Reggie Johnson when he got the inbound, and instead having to foul Larkin. Miami was clutch as shit from the FT line, but Reggie would've likely missed one.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

WWF said:


> They may have gotten fucked, but they also fucked themselves by not fouling Reggie Johnson when he got the inbound, and instead having to foul Larkin. Miami was clutch as shit from the FT line, but Reggie would've likely missed one.




True, I was upset about that. Very dumb move.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

Brandon Paul is fucking awesome.

Shane Larkin hit a huge 3. Miami made FTs. Gotta give credit where credit is due. 

It was a great game, and I'm proud of my Illini.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

I jizzed a little bit after that step-back three by Larkin, tbh.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

Fucking refs treated Illinois :no:

Also lets go FGC, beat Florida :mark:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

I jizzed at this.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

LOL, Larranaga is a GOD.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

Just bet the house on Florida Gulf Coast to win the whole tournament!


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

Bring on Duke! I'm still mad about Jabari Parker lol.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

been pulling for the U for awhile now, especially when my mountaineers sucked HARD this year.

I just want Ohio State and Duke to be out next round. Ill be a happy man


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

i needed ole miss to win. fuckin marshall rivals alan anderson as the all time biggest chucker. that was a foul though...


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

FUCK YEAH.

:coachk FEED ME SPARTANS :coachk

(that Illinois/Miami game was hella nerve-wracking)


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*



WWF said:


> They may have gotten fucked, but they also fucked themselves by not fouling Reggie Johnson when he got the inbound, and instead having to foul Larkin. Miami was clutch as shit from the FT line, but Reggie would've likely missed one.


Dude didnt foul because he had 4 fouls which begs the question why is that guy in the game..That being said, the bad call did put them in that situation where they needed to foul


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

There were two people on Reggie, surely one of them would be smart enough to foul him.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*

Philadelphia was blessed to see an Eagles team play good for once this weekend.

Canes on to Marquette and the poor man's D-Wade; Vander Blue.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: MARCH MADNESS!!!*



Huganomics said:


> FUCK YEAH.
> 
> :coachk FEED ME SPARTANS :coachk
> 
> (that Illinois/Miami game was hella nerve-wracking)





That out of bounds call was terrible at the end.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FLORIDA GULF COAST!!!*

Miami vs Marquette should be a fun game.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FLORIDA GULF COAST!!!*

This has probably been the WORST year of officiating in college hoops I have ever seen. Particularly since the week conference tournaments began. And it's like they don't even care lol. They keep doing this shit. It's why I say you should never bet on sports.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FLORIDA GULF COAST!!!*

No question. the refs are just miserable. horribly inconsistent, as well.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FLORIDA GULF COAST!!!*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FLORIDA GULF COAST!!!*

Tubby Smith fired


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FLORIDA GULF COAST!!!*



Joel Anthony said:


>


Didn't realize Spanky had eligibility left


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FLORIDA GULF COAST!!!*

:lmao That stupid ass dance. 

But Florida Gulf Coast is a super athletic team. Unusual for a team in only it's second year of tournament eligibility to be beating people like they have.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FLORIDA GULF COAST!!!*



Notorious said:


> Tubby Smith fired


Minnesota letting the inmates run the asylum...Obviously the AD thinks more of Minnesota's program than anyone else does..


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FLORIDA GULF COAST!!!*

This game is infuriating.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FLORIDA GULF COAST!!!*

Miami better not fucking lose!


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Miami's gonna fuck up my bracket.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FLORIDA GULF COAST!!!*

marquette! just put me in the lead of my pool.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FLORIDA GULF COAST!!!*

What a game from Russ Smith.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FLORIDA GULF COAST!!!*

Holy fuck BURKE!


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FLORIDA GULF COAST!!!*

COLD BLOODED


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FLORIDA GULF COAST!!!*

Holy fuck, Burke is on fire


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FLORIDA GULF COAST!!!*

Alright clear the court time for the real team to play


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FLORIDA GULF COAST!!!*

Come on Sparty, in Izzo I trust!


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FLORIDA GULF COAST!!!*


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FLORIDA GULF COAST!!!*

Florida getting shit on atm


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FLORIDA GULF COAST!!!*

Dunk City be rolling.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FLORIDA GULF COAST!!!*

Refs need to stay out of this game plz.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FLORIDA GULF COAST!!!*

Well it was a good run...

Seriously it was, the first ever 15 seed to make the sweet 16. Sucks that it had to end to a piece of crap school like Florida.

Next history to be made, a 16 seed beating a 1 seed. Almost happened twice this year and I can see it happening in the near future.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FLORIDA GULF COAST!!!*

Hell of a run for Florida Gulf Coast. Their name will forever be written in the history books.

Wichita State is my underdog team now. SKYBAKER :mark:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FLORIDA GULF COAST!!!*

I remember why I don't like watching college sports that much aside from MSU. The talent gap from that to NBA/NFL is amazing. Some games even featuring top teams are just so poorly played it can be tough to watch.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FLORIDA GULF COAST!!!*

WICHITA BABY


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FLORIDA GULF COAST!!!*

Excellent game from Michigan, probably my fav so far. Wichita also blowing through, should be a fun match against Ohio.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FLORIDA GULF COAST!!!*

As a WSU student, I just wanna say we're NOW THE GOAT TEAM IN KANSAS! I'm scared of Ohio State though.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FLORIDA GULF COAST!!!*

not gonna lie I was feeling some kind of way when Michigan was down 14 I was life efff this, but I stuck with it and boom!!! Trey Burke the National Player of the Year was clutch


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FLORIDA GULF COAST!!!*

Thread title needs to feature Trey Burke in some way now.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FLORIDA GULF COAST!!!*

what in the blue hell was wrong with that kansas dude passing up an open layup/dunk to makie a retarded pass out to the 3 point line? that piece of shit made me break my remote.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FLORIDA GULF COAST!!!*

Louisville/Duke and Florida/Michigan are basically your final four games. The winners of those two games will play in the national championship.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Louisville vs. Michigan


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 8*

True story: Frank Haith said Tim Hardaway Jr. wasn't good enough and didn't recruit him. Jr. wanted to play for the Canes. Frank Haith is an idiot. [email protected] 

The only thing I really want to see now is Ohio State and Duke lose.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 8*

even though Ohio State has started out slow, I wouldn't count them or that sneaky lil fucker Craft out just yet


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 8*

As long as UM doesn't win the title I don't really care. I'll even take Duke over them.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

SKYBAKER :mark: :mark: :mark:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 8*



Perfect Poster said:


> As long as UM doesn't win the title I don't really care. I'll even take Duke over them.


you must be a MSU fan


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 8*

Michigan vs Duke would be the most annoying final ever fan wise and I wouldn't be able to watch ESPN for days, too much history bullshit


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 8*



killacamt said:


> you must be a MSU fan


Yeah I had a MSU avatar until MLB threaders decided on this idea.

And I must say I was quite "shocked" to see the score of the OSU game when I came home 8*D


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FLORIDA GULF COAST!!!*



Myst said:


> As a WSU student, I just wanna say we're NOW THE GOAT TEAM IN KANSAS! I'm scared of Ohio State though.


WSU student

lel enjoy BTK bro


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 8*

MICHIGAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sad part is I cant even look forward to next year because we can lose anywhere from 1-4 starters


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FLORIDA GULF COAST!!!*



Ghetto Anthony said:


> WSU student
> 
> lel enjoy BTK bro


Dat aerospace engineering. Fuck BTK though, scared the shit outta me when I was a kid.


Wu Shock bitches!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 8*



Perfect Poster said:


> Yeah I had a MSU avatar until MLB threaders decided on this idea.
> 
> And I must say I was quite "shocked" to see the score of the OSU game when I came home 8*D


I love both your sig and avatar but the MSU love will make me turn away lol, kinda shocked MSU still isn't in the tourney


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 8*

Holy shit. Kevin Ware. 

Fucking gruesome.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 8*

That was the worst sporting injury I have ever seen.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 8*



Spoiler: injury











looked horrible. Always amazes me the injuries an pain athletes go through. I'd be unconscious.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 8*

That's the worst injury I've ever seen. I don't even understand how he wasn't rolling around in pain or screaming or even crying. One look at my leg and I'd pass out. I feel for the team. Hope he can play again.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 8*

That was awful.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 8*

Fucking brutal, and the bench reaction was just horrible. Apparently some players were throwing up.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 8*

That injury was pretty damn nasty, glad Louisville won by the way


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 8*



Queen Akasha said:


> That's the worst injury I've ever seen. I don't even understand how he wasn't rolling around in pain or screaming or even crying. One look at my leg and I'd pass out. I feel for the team. Hope he can play again.


Adrenaline is the best drug sometimes.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 8*

Ware.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 8*

Was told in advance that I shouldn't watch the Kevin Ware video.

Watched it anyways.

Wish I hadn't.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 8*

I won't watch the video. Ever since I shattered my ankle, I can't watch gruesome injuries


----------



## tlk23 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 8*






Kevin Ware of Louisville breaks his leg during an Elite 8 game vs. Duke. Louisville won 85-63 to advance to the 2013 Final Four in Atlanta against Wichita State.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 8*

This was the reaction of the bench


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 8*

That was an ugly injury. I wish him a good recovery. The fact that 



Spoiler: a spoiler



the bone actually broke through the skin



is what makes it even more gruesome.



Flame of Olympus said:


> Adrenaline is the best drug sometimes.


It's more from the endorphins. When people get awful injuries like that, those chemicals kick in.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 8*

They have a close up picture on Worldstarhiphop .com, shit is too damn nasty :argh: :faint:

Wish I hadn't clicked on the picture...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 8*

I've seen a lot of gruesome injuries but I never seen one gruesome as that one. Even the Duke player that made the shot over Ware reaction said it all. 

It was just a simple contest the shot and it turned into something like that...hopefully he can play again but It will be a while.


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 8*

Just in case you wanted to see it, here's a high quality photo of Ware's injury.

This shit's extremely graphic, you probably shouldn't click it.



Spoiler: injury photo


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 4 *Ware  **

Nice find ^

It looks so real, it almost looked Photoshopped. I can't find the reaction of the Duke guy anywhere yet.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 4 *Ware  **

Michigan going all the way.

Wish Kevin Ware could be playing us however, very unfortunate.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 4 *Ware  **

The bright side is that he'll be able to play next season.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 4 *Ware  **

ban Mike Rice from sports. if NCAA doesn't ban him from their league they're going to be a even bigger joke than they already are due to their officiating.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 8*



Mithro said:


> Just in case you wanted to see it, here's a high quality photo of Ware's injury.
> 
> This shit's extremely graphic, you probably shouldn't click it.
> 
> ...


oh fUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUckk


----------



## wrastlinggg (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 4 *Ware  **

i missed the ware injury at first, wish i wouldnt have went back to see it. such a crazy injury from just jumping and landing wrong


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 4 *Ware  **

Uhmm yea, only just saw the Ware injury now........ 

Didn't even think about it, the worst freak accident I've ever seen ever, how is that even possible I don't know, like how was he even conscious I'd probably look at my leg and just die from shock. 

Get well Kevin Ware. :sad:


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 4 *Ware  **

Trey Burke is the best player in all of college basketball, his numerous awards that he has gotten this season along with the possible title on Monday night sticks it right to all the naysayers


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 4 *Ware  **

That Syracuse zone is gonna be hell on Michigan. But if there's a team that can beat it, it's them. 

Congrats to Coach L on Coach of the Year. Can't wait for next season.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 4 *Ware  **

Syracuse better win. Or else.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 4 *Ware  **

Valiant run by the Shockers. Tough way to end, but Louisville got tough when it needed to.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 4 *Ware  **

Strong Louisville/Wichita game tonight. 



Perfect Poster said:


> Syracuse better win. Or else.


lol


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 4 *Ware  **

so who does everyone got in the game tonight?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 4 *Ware  **

Hoping for Michigan but think Louisville will win.

What are you guys thoughts on Jalen Rose trying to get a Fab Five reunion together but apparently Chris Webber isn't returning any of their calls or texts. Personally, I think Webber is and will always be done with anything Michigan and Fab Five related due to the timeout controversy as well as the whole trial situation.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 4 *Ware  **

SPIKE


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 4 *Ware  **

Huge 2nd foul on Burke.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 4 *Ware  **

SPIKE :mark: :mark: :mark:

Great start for Michigan despite Burke & Hardaway getting into foul trouble.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 4 *Ware  **

Currently about 8/10 right now. Albrecht going off is ridiculous.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 4 *Ware  **

Hancock has cooled me down to a 5/10. Louisville better take control early on to bring this down to like a 2.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 4 *Ware  **

Come on Louisville!!! Michigan better not win this game.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 4 *Ware  **

*Refs aren't having a good game tonight.*


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 4 *Ware  **

Let's go Louisville. Do it for Ware. Under 5 to go.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 4 *Ware  **



LadyCroft said:


> *Refs aren't having a good game tonight.*


A good season for that matter


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 4 *Ware  **



LadyCroft said:


> *Refs aren't having a good game tonight.*


They really aren't.

That foul call on Trey Burke's block on Siva was horrible.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 4 *Ware  **

*lol at taking two's when you need three's. Pitino says THANKS.


Well played game by Louisville. fuck them and have a nice day.  

congrats to Louisville.*


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 4 *Ware  **

Michigan's final minute coaching was atrocious. Wasting 20 seconds to have Louisville pass the ball to their bad FT shooter only to need two fouls before that could happen was lolworthy.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 4 *Ware  **

Congrats Louisville.

Pitino is still a punk bitch but congrats nonetheless.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 4 *Ware  **

Lol Rick Pitino thought his head was gone right there


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 4 *Ware  **



Aid180 said:


> Michigan's final minute coaching was atrocious. Wasting 20 seconds to have Louisville pass the ball to their bad FT shooter only to need two fouls before that could happen was lolworthy.


Yeah I was screaming at my TV, was so frustrated.

They wasted so much time just to foul even though Louisville still had a foul to give.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 4 *Ware  **

Look out!


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 4 *Ware  **



Notorious said:


> Yeah I was screaming at my TV, was so frustrated.
> 
> They wasted so much time just to foul even though Louisville still had a foul to give.


Yeah. It's such a basic thing that it just gets you angry that a team in the championship is doing that. There were a few bad calls that I noticed, but Michigan didn't deserve a win after that last minute. Coaching 101 man.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 4 *Ware  **

Pitino outcoached Beilein.

And lol at all the salty UM fans. You can go back to not paying attention to them fucking bandwagoners.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 4 *Ware  **

*Pitino outcoaches alot of coaches. *


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NCAA HOOPS: FINAL 4 *Ware  **

I know but it was really bad today. UM had the double bonus really early in the 2nd half and got career night from Spike. Left Burke out too long in first half and mismanaged last minute+. That's the difference between champion and runner up.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

Michigan isn't that good. Should have been out of the tourney 3 games ago. They had a nice run. Their bracket really wasn't that hard and got some great games from some unexpected players during it. Go Green!! LOL

It was an entertaining championship game for once though.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Psycho Sid said:


> Michigan isn't that good. Should have been out of the tourney 3 games ago. They had a nice run. Their bracket really wasn't that hard and got some great games from some unexpected players during it.


Wait, what?


Anyways, let me continue to cry my eyes out..90% of our offense will be gone


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Pitino is an OG, look at that ink


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

^lulz, that's gotta be shopped. If not? Oh lawdy is all I gotta say.

Shane Larkin going pro.... bleh. Not a fan of that decision. I hope he works on creating his own shots because he's not going to be able to live off the pick 'n pop in the bigs. Grevis Vasquez and Carlos Arroyo should now be this kid's motivation. 

Angel Rodriguez may end up transferring to Miami which would be huge. Garrius Adams is returning from injury, Rion Brown will be a starter, the 7footer Jekiri, Erik Swoope... pumped for next season. Gonna love being the 'dogs again. 

Good article on the Duke/Lance Thomas scandal and how it was all swept under the rug over at STRAIGHTHOOPS.

http://www.straighthoops.com/articles.html

Feature article. This shit baffles me.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I was surprised that Larkin declared for the draft as well. I feel he could've used another year in college, but I guess with an expected deep draft next year he felt he'd be better off going this year.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

It's not shopped, Pitino made a challenge to his team mid season that he'd get a tattoo if they won the title.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

ANGEL RODRIGUEZ TO THE CANES. :mark:


----------

